# Our camping trip to Dibba, Fujairah (next to Oman)



## Stazz (Sep 23, 2009)

I didn't get too many pctures as both days were very very hazy due to the heat







People setting up camp at the end of the beach where we were camping






We had loads of blow up things to play with, which were used 95% of the time as we were swimming allllll the time because of how hot it was






A little hermit crab I befriended






We made massive bon fires at night, was so much fun!






Pic of the sunrise on the morning we left.... 5.45am






So sorry there are not too many pics, it was just too hot to even move. The sand was so hot that even running across it to the ocean, I got blisters on my feet OUCH!


----------



## chadk (Sep 23, 2009)

Very neat to see what camping is like over there - thanks!


----------



## Isa (Sep 23, 2009)

WOoowww beautiful Stace  The beach is beautiful. I am curious, what was the temps there?
Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Stazz (Sep 23, 2009)

Cool Chad, anytime  Not the best pics because of the lighting. Isa, the night time was beautiful, I stayed in my bikini from when we arrived until we left, even slept in it. We didn't even need to take our tents (we took them,set them up,but too hot to use them), cos we slept outside on our blow up mattresses haha. Day time was the worst thing ever.... I'm not entirely sure how hot it was, but it was definitely over 40C....dumb idea hahaha


----------



## terryo (Sep 23, 2009)

You are so lucky to experience this...even with the heat...beautiful pictures too.


----------



## Shelly (Sep 26, 2009)

Not much greenery. Nobody will mistake it for Hawaii, that's for sure.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Sep 26, 2009)

Very pretty. How hot did it get?
Stace, I always meant to ask you, why did you move from SA to Dubai?


----------



## Candy (Sep 27, 2009)

Very nice pics Stace, but we didn't get to see a picture of your engagemnet ring you were holding the crab with your right hand.  Anyway I'm just kidding, thanks for posting pictures.


----------



## Stazz (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks guys !!!! Lol Terry. 
Shelly, yeah you can't expect too much greenery living in a desert ! But its another kind of beauty. Boy I would love to go to Hawaii 

Jordan, we checked our friends Jeep thermometer at 10am, and it was 47C - that wasn't even the hottest. After that, it was too hot to walk on the boiling sand to the Jeep to check on the temp LOL, I even got blisters under my feet from SPRINTING on the sand to the ocean for dips that day. QUITE an experience, can't say I would do it again....camping in Summer I mean lol

LOL Cands, I'll post a pic of my ring just for you ! I only have one pic of it, can you believe it !!! Glad you liked the pics!


----------

